# Ra6 Gto!!! Wow!!!



## LS2+GTO=VAROOM! (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok I came across a fake ebay auction for an RA6 Goat and knew it was bogus. What I'm curious about is from the articles I've read on the RA6, in that it will be available at select dealerships? If so where are these select dealerships because that's gonna be on the top of my wish list!!!

-Da Judge


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The Judge....best avatar on here by far. *:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I haven't heard about a RA6 GTO....I searched ebay for the car and didn't come across it, is there an item number?

I did a google search and got this>> RA6-GTO Concept Vehicle*

http://www.anthemmotors.com/PontiacGTORA6.html
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2325369560054308893NCVSgv

*For my taste, and I am not cutting it up but I am not impressed with the styling...Although the car is different looking than OEM it is not radically different. Some carbon fiber on it, the GTO logo is a throwback to the original GTO logo (that I like), The rear end looks odd. The lower fascia looks like it's missing something being the exhausts exit the side but the cut outs are still there. The hood and rear spoiler appear like available after market parts easily obtained. The one hood that resembles the earlier GTO concept in orange does look nice. The front fascia closely resembles the Monaro front.

I am sure it runs like a raped ape, and the cost is probably out of reach except for the $$ inclined. It has to cost $$$$ and for the HP you get unless you are going to race it, I can't see justifying the cash on 600- 700HP car to run from traffic light to traffic light and wind it out on open road. Unless of course money is no object.

These concept builders get a kick out of designing a car that will never be mass produced, just to sit and be gawked at and built one at a time for the select few. I guess winning awards for dream cars is a high.

I'm happy with mine. *


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I did a google search for a project I am working on, and came across this thread. I have seen the original GM Ra6, orange GTO, which to me was rather breathtaking to say the least. Anthem Motors built I think 4 of of them. The first black one that took first place at SEMA for best exterior design, was actually owned by the dealership I worked at the time. It was purchased by a pro golfer. It was a awesome ride. The last one they built was a pearl white unit with major engine upgrades


*click on to enlarge*​
Here is my collection of RA6 pictures

*Ra6 Picture Group 1​*
*The original Woodward GTO​*
The great thing about the GTO in general is the design is timeless. Upgrade the chassis to the ZetaII and you have a vehicle that can rival the Camaro. Modify the body a little to get a retro Firebird look, and bingo!

Thanks
mike
dms


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I really like the RA6 GTO. It would be nice if they did a impressive Firebird concept. I think they need to build one from the ground up with the Zeta platform not on top of a allready built Camaro like the ones I've been seeing.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I really like the RA6 GTO. It would be nice if they did a impressive Firebird concept. I think they need to build one from the ground up with the Zeta platform not on top of a allready built Camaro like the ones I've been seeing.


There are 2 companies that I know that are doing a Camaro to Firebird conversion. 

It would be cool to see a GTO conversion for sure.

mike
dms


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the Holden Coupe 60 would have been the best GTO based on the Zeta platform.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I think the Holden Coupe 60 would have been the best GTO based on the Zeta platform.


I agree. It is a awesome looking ride for sure!

mike
dms


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Where can you get that kit?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

The kit is no longer available. I am not sure anymore who actually owns the molds. It was initially owned by one of the guys at Anthem Motors outside of Phoenix, but they went out of business some time ago. The kits were upwards of $8k to $10K

mike
dms


----------

